# Using a straw - Please Help!!!



## Booklover2010 (Feb 1, 2013)

I am fairly new to loom knitting - just a few months in and I love it. I do have one question & please don't laugh. I have seen a lot of people that use either a large straw or the barrel of an ink pen to wrap the pegs. I even found these on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Y3KW0Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (didn't pay THAT price though lol). I was so excited until I tried to use them. 
I cannot seem to thread my yarn through.  
Does anyone have any videos, tips, etc to share?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I use a straw and cut it short, I have used the back of a crochet hook or needle just to push it through


----------



## Pril (May 7, 2013)

I use a pipe cleaner. I bend the end over around the yarn then just push it through the empty pen case. If I want a tighter tension I use a straw so I can squeeze it. I have very carefully cut down one side of the straw with a sharp craft knife.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I am not sure how you use straws in you loom knitting so I do not know if this will help. I use straws for a child's weaving craft. To thread the yarn through the straw I use a metal yarn needle. Thread the needle onto the yarn and drop the needle through the straw. The weight of the needle pulls the yarn into the straw and out the other end. 

GrandmaNona


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's a video. Hope it helps.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

When you use a straw, make sure it is the skinny straws. The big ones are too big. I just thread a needle and then put it through the straw. If the straw is too long then I use the hook or a crochet hook and push it through enough to where I can grab it and pull it the rest of the way through.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I use a piece of wire. Fold wire in half, place yarn in "fold of wire" and then thread thru the ink pen barrel. Once you use something like a straw or ink pen barrel, you will find looming is much faster. Lots of luck. Any of these ideas should work for you.&#9829;


----------



## Booklover2010 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I knew I could count on the experts here.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Booklover2010 said:


> Thanks for all of the suggestions. I knew I could count on the experts here.


You will become a consumer of fine straws. I cut the straws in half. This is a handy length, it is easy to thread, if help is needed the handle of a e, f, g, or h crochet hook works well. Watch out for brittle straws, they can split or crack grabbing the yarn. You will become a sampler of straws. I often put the name on the wrapper in case it is a handy one. Have fun with your new straw hobby! Pen shells are to stiff and thick. Moon Loomer


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

And for me, the straws are too flimsy. I use a pen barrel.
It's like knitting needles, crochet hooks and chocolate. We don't all like the same.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> And for me, the straws are too flimsy. I use a pen barrel.
> It's like knitting needles, crochet hooks and chocolate. We don't all like the same.


Most pen barrels do not get between the pegs and in the winter staticy yarn the straws help provide control. Moon Loomer


----------

